# Where are the blocks in Philly?



## Mpb (Jan 30, 2017)

one reserved in two weeks...fishin, fishin, fishin and nothing....anyone else seeing this?


----------



## x4me2 (Jul 5, 2017)

Yea Philly has went downhill since May. Ever since they started pushing KOP warehouse blocks and the 3 hour blocks on us. Even when the 3 hour blocks started I still was getting 4 hour reserve blocks. I used to do two 4 hour blocks on Fri-Sun and occasionally do a 4 hour block on Mon and Tues.

Now it seems like I only get reserve blocks for KOP (which I will never do, not worth it).


----------



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

x4me2 said:


> Yea Philly has went downhill since May. Ever since they started pushing KOP warehouse blocks and the 3 hour blocks on us. Even when the 3 hour blocks started I still was getting 4 hour reserve blocks. I used to do two 4 hour blocks on Fri-Sun and occasionally do a 4 hour block on Mon and Tues.
> 
> Now it seems like I only get reserve blocks for KOP (which I will never do, not worth it).


x4me2, I just started doing Flex about 3 weeks ago in the Philly area and I have only done the 3 hour KOP blocks. They aren't bad...nice neighborhoods, no apartments, not many miles driven, and I've gotten them done in about 2.5 hours on average.

I haven't done any blocks out of Port Richmond warehouse yet. Could you tell me what the routes are like? I see where the warehouse is located and I prefer not to be delivering to areas where people have been shot before, nor do I want to be delivering in Center City so I haven't done any blocks from there yet.

It's also been two days in a row now that I haven't been able to grab blocks. Constantly fishing and not a thing. Is this normal? I also saw they added a new warehouse in Langhorne. A block from there popped up today but I couldn't grab it in time.


----------



## x4me2 (Jul 5, 2017)

RickCMC said:


> x4me2, I just started doing Flex about 3 weeks ago in the Philly area and I have only done the 3 hour KOP blocks. They aren't bad...nice neighborhoods, no apartments, not many miles driven, and I've gotten them done in about 2.5 hours on average.
> 
> I haven't done any blocks out of Port Richmond warehouse yet. Could you tell me what the routes are like? I see where the warehouse is located and I prefer not to be delivering to areas where people have been shot before, nor do I want to be delivering in Center City so I haven't done any blocks from there yet.
> 
> It's also been two days in a row now that I haven't been able to grab blocks. Constantly fishing and not a thing. Is this normal? I also saw they added a new warehouse in Langhorne. A block from there popped up today but I couldn't grab it in time.


Something definitely is up with the blocks in this area (bots). My availability is open every day on the app and nothing lately has shown in my app....I believe Langhorne was supposed to open on the 1st but again I have seen nothing.

Port Richmond used to be real sweet. 4 hour blocks that usually took about 2-3 hours to complete but they're long gone. The new 3 hour blocks are a crap shoot here....most are just the same 4 hour blocks. I'm very efficient at completing blocks too but it seems the 3 hour routes are now designed to take exactly 2.5 - 3 hours to complete. I rarely deliver to Center City since most of the blocks are heading towards Bensalem and up. The City routes tend to be given in the evening.

***Sometimes I have to deliver in shady areas of North, South, and West Philly but not too often. They tend to be the worse since you have to return packages a lot due to 'no where safe to leave'. But the majority of the routes are to the suburbs.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

x4me2 said:


> it seems the 3 hour routes are now designed to take exactly 2.5 - 3 hours to complete.


The _nerve_!


----------



## x4me2 (Jul 5, 2017)

jester121 said:


> The _nerve_!


Trust I knew from the start that was the goal. My only issue is that with the reduce time with the high package counts it leaves the driver no room to properly deliver per Amazon guidelines.

Let's say you have a package that you're delivering to a place were you can't just safely leave. Amazon wants you to contact the customer---> no answer, contact support----> hold as they contact Customer---> then mark as 'no where safe to leave'. Do that 3-5 times during a route and see how much time you have left.

They designed the routes to maximize package delivers without pad for exemptions or to properly follow the guidelines set by Amazon.

They way it's supposed to be:

3 hour block

Warehouse: 10-15 mins
Travel to 1st Stop: 30mins (just average commute from my warehouse)
Deliveries: 105mins (supposed to account for calls to customers too)
Return to Warehouse: 30mins (or whatever travel time to first stop)


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yeah, back when I did my training videos it wasn't required to call Support for apartments, so I haven't incorporated that into my routine, and a bunch of other UP/Flex people don't do that either. I do a quick call from the app, 1 or 2 rings, hang up, move on -- and that's usually as I'm walking back to the car, so it's not a slowdown at all. Once I've decided it's a no go, the only way that box isn't going back to the depot is is the customer chases me out to the curb.

I figure they don't factor in the Return to Warehouse part into their calculations either, which sucks a lot but whatever.....


----------



## x4me2 (Jul 5, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Yeah, back when I did my training videos it wasn't required to call Support for apartments, so I haven't incorporated that into my routine, and a bunch of other UP/Flex people don't do that either. I do a quick call from the app, 1 or 2 rings, hang up, move on -- and that's usually as I'm walking back to the car, so it's not a slowdown at all. Once I've decided it's a no go, the only way that box isn't going back to the depot is is the customer chases me out to the curb.
> 
> I figure they don't factor in the Return to Warehouse part into their calculations either, which sucks a lot but whatever.....


Well no calls to support = emails from Flex about Expectations = too many--> deactivation. Returns are factored into the block times. You're contracted for a set time...so idiots who drive back to the warehouse with returns after the time are doing it wrong. You're not getting paid.

Always factor return time into the blocks.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

x4me2 said:


> Well no calls to support = emails from Flex about Expectations = too many--> deactivation.


That has not been my experience, based on the past 10 months.



x4me2 said:


> Returns are factored into the block times.


That also has not been my experience.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Considering how long blocks usually take here, I'd say returns are factored in. I *have* noticed that, at least on a broad level, routes closer to the WH take longer, and getting even close to the block time even with going back to the WH is pretty rare. Obviously each block is different and as far as speed goes I'm probably faster than most people...but yes I would certainly say there's a factor.

At the same time, there's a certain irony about routes with apartments and businesses in general taking longer yet they are the ones much much more likely to have returns.


----------



## x4me2 (Jul 5, 2017)

jester121 said:


> That has not been my experience, based on the past 10 months.
> 
> That also has not been my experience.


***I updated one of my post in another thread regarding "calling support if no answer". I received a few emails from support stating that along as other drivers at my warehouse. Apparently support has misinformed/penalized drivers for this when it applies to "Prime Now" and not logistics. I work on logistics.

So you tell me every 3 or 4 hour block took you the full time to complete? The blocks are designed with commute time back and forth. Think about the potential law suits for "unpaid wages" against Amazon for forcing drivers to return packages on their own time.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

x4me2 said:


> So you tell me every 3 or 4 hour block took you the full time to complete? The blocks are designed with commute time back and forth. Think about the potential law suits for "unpaid wages" against Amazon for forcing drivers to return packages on their own time.


I do not tell you that. You made that up.

I'm telling you we aren't working for *wages*. It's a flat rate for a block estimated to take X hours to complete -- check the exact wording of the emails when they increase rates, and you'll see that verbiage. It also appears in the TOS. If we were being paid wages, then racing through and finishing early would cost us money, they'd dock our pay.

Plenty of people run long on blocks, especially noobs starting out. Plenty of people race through blocks, return stuff to the warehouse, and still end up done early.

You seem to be making up a lot of stuff as you go along.


----------



## x4me2 (Jul 5, 2017)

jester121 said:


> I do not tell you that. You made that up.
> 
> I'm telling you we aren't working for *wages*. It's a flat rate for a block estimated to take X hours to complete -- check the exact wording of the emails when they increase rates, and you'll see that verbiage. It also appears in the TOS. If we were being paid wages, then racing through and finishing early would cost us money, they'd dock our pay.
> 
> ...


You said not from your experience of working that "travel time to/from" isn't included in your blocks. Leaving anyone reading to assume that it takes you the entire time or more to deliver.

You're contracted for three hours = nothing more. That isn't me making shit up. That is how Contract work, works. The blocks clearly allot drivers travel time to and back. If drivers aren't being efficient delivering then of course they'll go over.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

x4me2 said:


> Something definitely is up with the blocks in this area (bots). My availability is open every day on the app and nothing lately has shown in my app


Availability means nothing, you have to hunt in this gig. Figure out the times and then tell anyone here unless you don't want to get blocks anymore



x4me2 said:


> Think about the potential law suits for "unpaid wages"


Unpaid wages for independent contractors? Huh who are you driving for again?


----------



## x4me2 (Jul 5, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Availability means nothing, you have to hunt in this gig. Figure out the times and then tell anyone here unless you don't want to get blocks anymore


Oh I know you have to hunt for the blocks....and I know when morning blocks are dropped. Throughout the day though nothing pops up....it's safe to assume the bots are here.

I don't mean in that way as an "employee" for the wages. I'm referring to the block lengths....the contracted time for the block has travel to and from (for returns) factored into it. I'm paid for three hours of my time....nothing more. Amazon makes you return to their warehouse if you have packages that couldn't be delivered. If they make the routes were it Is designed to take the entire block length to deliver without factoring in returns. Then force you to return back to their warehouse for returns....which is working. I'm sure lawyers could find grounds to start a class action suit.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

x4me2 said:


> Oh I know you have to hunt for the blocks....and I know when morning blocks are dropped. Throughout the day though nothing pops up....it's safe to assume the bots are here.
> 
> I don't mean in that way as an "employee" for the wages. I'm referring to the block lengths....they contracted time for the block has travel to and from (for returns) factored into it. I'm paid for three hours of my time....nothing more. Amazon makes you return to their warehouse if you have packages that couldn't be delivered. If they make the routes were it takes you the entire block length to deliver without factoring in returns. Then force you to return back to their warehouse for returns....which is working. I'm sure lawyers could find grounds to sue.


Are you waiting for a notification or refreshing?


----------



## x4me2 (Jul 5, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Are you waiting for a notification or refreshing?


My fault I was editing the post. I'm on my phone right now.


----------



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

Funny, I'm looking at the app now and there are currently 12 offers for blocks!! 12?! Never seen that before. Guess weekends are busier? I'm sure come Monday morning there will be nothing and I'll be fishing like an idiot.


----------

